# A word of caution to all my hunting friends on GON



## Lorren68 (Aug 13, 2011)

My friend Tim and I went to Pine Log this morning for the last day of the hog hunt.  We found a hollow with fresh sign around 9, after exploring that side of the road we decided to move across the road and check out the other hollow.  We heard a low flying plane go over a couple of times and I looked up at it as I looked down and took a step a small limb stuck in my eye.  The pic is of the piece the ER in Cartersville missed, it came out after I got home.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 13, 2011)

Luckly you didnt loose your eye!


----------



## pine nut (Aug 13, 2011)

Ouch!  That hurts man I sure hope you will be alright!  I did something similar once birdhunting by myself.  I stepped on a twigg and when it snapped a piece flew into my eye.  I could not get either eye open to find my way back for over 30 minutes.  That eye looks very painful.  I hope it is better as I type this.


----------



## jkk6028 (Aug 13, 2011)

hope it gets well soon.......i know that hurt


----------



## Dave in N GA (Aug 13, 2011)

"other than that Mrs Lincoln, how was the play?" did you see and/or get a hog?


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dave in N GA said:


> "other than that Mrs Lincoln, how was the play?" did you see and/or get a hog?



We saw one hog as it busted us, that is why we were moving to the other side of the road.


I will say this much about my eye I would not whish this on anyone, even my enemy.

If it had not been for my friend Tim I dont know what would have happened. he had to lead me out of the woods and then we tried to flush out my eye with water.  We wound up with him driving me to the ER and I called my wife to meet us there.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your accident,keep on top of the situation,an infection in your eye would be very serious. Now you probably understand the old saying"better than a job in the eye with a sharp stob". I took a friend to cut firewood years ago and he got a small limb rammed in his ear. Freak accidents happen when you let down your guard in a moment of excitement.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 13, 2011)

fishfryer said:


> Sorry to hear of your accident,keep on top of the situation,an infection in your eye would be very serious. Now you probably understand the old saying"better than a job in the eye with a sharp stob". I took a friend to cut firewood years ago and he got a small limb rammed in his ear. Freak accidents happen when you let down your guard in a moment of excitement.



I belive I would rather have my leg cut with a chainsaw than have this happen again!


----------



## pnome (Aug 13, 2011)

Pine log is a harsh mistress.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 13, 2011)

At least you didn't shoot your eye out... kid


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 13, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> At least you didn't shoot your eye out... kid



No but I sure thought I had poked it out, besides if I had shot myself in the eye with a .50 caliber hawken with a 174gr round ball, I dont think I would have been able to give everyone a warning post


----------



## dutchman (Aug 13, 2011)

I did that once while coon hunting back in about 1990. I had to drive myself and my 9 year old son home that night. I did it by covering the injured eye with one hand while I drove. Went to the doctor the next day. I spent the rest of that day and most of the night "on the ceiling." I couldn't get easy no matter what I tried. When I would lie down, trying to follow doctor's orders, that eye would just throb. I was a wreck. But, about 24 hour after the injury, all was well. The good news is, the eyes heal pretty fast from such injuries...

Good luck tonight, you'll be a lot better tomorrow.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Aug 13, 2011)

was it your shooting eye? hope not !!


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bernard goldsmith said:


> was it your shooting eye? hope not !!



no, but it may have cured my eye dominance problem!


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your accident. Hope you're feelin better soon, looks really painful.  I hope they gave you some pain meds. You might be needing them.

Readin your story, I was thinking while you were looking up a snake bit you. That could've permanently ruined your day. Look at the bright side, at least you saw game.


----------



## FrontierGander (Aug 14, 2011)

put a pipe in yer mouth, take a pic for us  and we'll have ta call you popeye! 

Glad no damage was done, gotta hate it when stuff like that happens!


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 14, 2011)

Amazing what a difference a day makes!!!  my eye is much better today, I have to put antibiotic drops in it every 4 hours to ward off any infection.


----------



## pine nut (Aug 14, 2011)

Glad you're doing better !  That right there is a painful thing!


----------



## pnome (Aug 14, 2011)

Lorren68 said:


> Amazing what a difference a day makes!!!  my eye is much better today, I have to put antibiotic drops in it every 4 hours to ward off any infection.



Good deal!  

I remember hearing that plane.  I couldn't see it from where I was, but there was some plane sounded like it was doing loops right over my head on Saturday.  I kept thinking to myself that I wished he would go away so i could hear hogs without him drowning them out.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 14, 2011)

pnome said:


> Good deal!
> 
> I remember hearing that plane.  I couldn't see it from where I was, but there was some plane sounded like it was doing loops right over my head on Saturday.  I kept thinking to myself that I wished he would go away so i could hear hogs without him drowning them out.



If I ever find the pilot of that plane,  I think I will give HIM a poke in the eye with a stick


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 15, 2011)

Not certain, but I suspect that plane(s) you heard is the simulated "DogFights" services that you can buy and fly. They must have to do this over isolated areas because it's so darn noisy. I also experienced these low flying loud airplanes over Allatoona WMA a couple years back. Not begrudging their fun but does it have to be so annoying.


----------



## childers (Aug 20, 2011)

pnome said:


> Pine log is a harsh mistress.



it'll break you for sure


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 22, 2011)

Now you know why we voted against putting an airport in Paulding County, twice, but the county Fathers decided we didn't  know what we really wanted so they put it there anyway.  Destroyed 500 plus acrers of prime hunting land and now we have to listen to those stinking airplanes when we're trying to hunt.  And none of the county Father's  went to jail, yet, but we are still working on it.


----------



## ambush77 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear that hope this does not hurt your hunting time. Reading you post makes me think of all the times I have gotten poked in the eye while stalking through the woods.


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 2, 2011)

ambush77 said:


> Sorry to hear that hope this does not hurt your hunting time. Reading you post makes me think of all the times I have gotten poked in the eye while stalking through the woods.



Thankfully my eye has completly healed with no permanent damage.   I hope everyone takes a word of caution from my accident, as it was it only ruined my hunt for the day.  Thank GOD it could have been much worse.


----------



## joshb311 (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad you healed up ok. Scary to think how close and easily one can come to losing their vision.


----------

